# Omega 24mm Isofrane Bracelet: Minimum Size Wrist That Works For It?



## eieio (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm considering purchasing a 24mm Isofrane strap for my Ploprof. My wrist is only 6 1/4" to 6 1/2" and due to the watch's weight, it should be somewhat snug.

I heard that the Isofrane is sized very long and even the last hole is for a relatively large wrist. May I ask if anyone can confirm what the minimum sized wrist the last hole would fit? Many thanks!

Last but not least, besides going to ebay and purchasing this Isofrane for $200+, are there ways to purchase current production Isofrane straps? The tang buckle of this strap is very attractive to me, but I wouldn't want the current ones if the overall designs are different or if the tangs are different from any vintage straps that might come up from time to time.

Thanks!


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

Omega stopped making the Isofrane ages ago.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Ron Jr said:


> Omega stopped making the Isofrane ages ago.


They are (rarely) available used, though generally as part of a package with the actual watch. Omega are also making a modern day version, as a replacement for the PO strap/bracelet for those who want to take their PO in the drink. However, this new Isofrane is not the same as the old one:


----------



## eieio (Jul 29, 2006)

Nalu said:


> Ron Jr said:
> 
> 
> > Omega stopped making the Isofrane ages ago.
> ...


Hello Colin,

Thank you for your advice.

In your picture, is that the new, current replacement version, or is it the older vintage Isofrane?

Might you have the Stock #/Part # of the current, replacement version of the Isofrane 24mm? I suppose that the current version will fit the Ploprof perfectly?

Many thanks in advance.


----------

